# Another Saddle Height Question



## RoadBoy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi All:

I used to set my saddle height to the point where my hips didn't rock when I was riding my bike but that method isn't working as well as it used to and I need to explore other options.

First a little background on me. I am 54 years old, 6'2" tall, and I weight 220 lbs and although I stretch every day I have limited initial flexibility. Once I am on my bike I tend to warm up and my flexibility improves. I use the Sidi Genius 4 shoes and they are in good shape and I ride the Look Delta pedals.

I have a leg length discrepancy of approx 1", my left leg is shorter than my right. I am not sure whether is is in my upper or lower leg but I do know that my hips are twisted, my left hip is back more than my right hip. I also have a foot discrepancy in that my left foot is an 11 and my right foot is a 9. I am a toe down pedaler but I try to remember to pedal with my right heel down in an attempt to compensate for the leg length. I have tried shims on my left shoe but I get terrible hotspots under the cleat as a result so I no longer use the shims.

Lately I have been having numbness problems in my left shoulder and hand and my elbow gets very sore after a few hours on my bike which I attribute to my left leg issue which makes me reach more with my left side than my right and puts more pressure on my left side. I am thinking that if I lower my saddle it will take some of the strain off of my left side since I will be reaching less on that side. I am not a high mileage rider (50 miles a week max) so even though it is a compromise I don't see any issues there.

Lately I have been reading a lot about Pros setting their saddles really low compared to what used to be the accepted "norm" by using a large protractor to find a 30 degree angle between the upper and lower leg and I want to get thoughts from this Group as to the adviseability of my doing this? My thinking is that since my left leg is shorter I should set my saddle for my left leg. What is the consensus on my idea? Yes/No? Good idea/Bad idea? All comments are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

RoadBoy1 said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I used to set my saddle height to the point where my hips didn't rock when I was riding my bike but that method isn't working as well as it used to and I need to explore other options.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good idea to me. 

Maybe it will force your right hip back aligning yourself better. I'm all for experimenting and lower seems the way to go in your case.

Good luck.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

what about spacers on your shoes to even out your leg length?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Find a GOOD physiotherapist and work with them. There is no-one who can help you over the internet.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

Chris-X said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me.
> 
> Maybe it will force your right hip back aligning yourself better. I'm all for experimenting and lower seems the way to go in your case.
> 
> Good luck.


Yes, but I'd find a good chiropractor (preferably one who has training in kinesiology) and massage therapist to get some long-term relief.


----------

